# Problème Lecture DVD sur Nouveau PowerBook G4



## j-b.leheup (16 Mars 2005)

Bonjour !

Mon tout nouveau PowerBook 15 pouces G4/1.5 (le petit frère du 1.67, pas le grand frère du 1.33) a un problème avec la lecture de DVD : à l'écran, l'image "bave", des blocs de pixels se déplacent anarchiquement de quelques millimètres (ça a tout l'air d'un problème de décompression), cependant la lecture se déroule d'un bout à l'autre sans véritable saute d'image ou de son. Pas de problème matériel a priori puisque je peux ripper le DVD sur le disque dur et l'encoder en MPEG4 sans aucun soucis, et sans problème d'affichage.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de mise à jour du lecteur DVD, et je suis sous X.3.8 avec toutes les mises à jour (Lecteur DVD 4.0). Le lecteur est un Combo.
Si quelqu'un a une idée, et surtout une solution, je serai ravi !


----------



## fredtravers (16 Mars 2005)

ah ...
je ne vois pas la RAM ?
cela peut etre l'alzheimer, le manque de memoire ?


----------



## j-b.leheup (16 Mars 2005)

512 Mo de ram, 80 Go de disque dur, la config originale de l'offre étudiant "MIPE".
Du côté config, ça devrait aller sans problème.
Alzeihmer c'est une idée, mais il est peu jeune pour ça, non ? Kreustfeld-Jacob plutôt, mais ça ne m'avance pas beaucoup ;-)
Quelqu'un a une *autre* idée ?


----------



## drs (16 Mars 2005)

salut

je confirme au niveau config, ca passe. J'ai un ibook g4 1ghz avec les 256Mo d'origine et un hdd de 60go, et la lecture dvd (et divx avec vlc) se fait sans aucun problème.

Mais j'ai deja eu ce genre de probleme avec un support defectueux. Tu l'as testé ailleurs?

Alex


----------



## alitaliano (17 Mars 2005)

j-b.leheup a dit:
			
		

> l'image "bave", des blocs de pixels se déplacent anarchiquement de quelques millimètres (ça a tout l'air d'un problème de décompression)



Salut,

j'ai constaté le même problème sur mon PB, je suis passé par VLC et tout est nickel.
Il semble que ce problème ne concerne pas tous les DVD. Même si DVDplayer ne "bug" pas, la qualité de l'image est supérieure avec VLC.

Donc je te conseillerais de passer à VLC, qui une fois bien configuré, te fera vite oublier le lecteur d'Apple. Un petit avantage de VLC sur DVDplayer d'Apple : VLC t'évite quasi-systématiquement les interminables avertissements de début de DVD.

Voilà.


Bonne nuit. :sleep:


----------



## j-b.leheup (17 Mars 2005)

Merci pour l'idée de passer par VLC !
Mais ce n'est qu'une solution de remplacement : VLC utilise le processeur pour lire les DVD, alors que Lecteur DVD passe par une puce spécialisée en décodage de MPEG, moins gourmande... Enfin c'était comme ça il y a quelques années, faute de documentation par Apple au sujet de cette puce, et je ne pense pas que les choses aient évolué.
Pour répondre aux autres, il n'y a aucun problème sur le support, ou plus exactement, le bug survient avec quasiment tous les DVD !


----------



## kalynternet (18 Mars 2005)

J'ai les memes symptomes lors de la lecture des DVD sur mon PB 15" 1,67 (l'image qui "bave", des blocs de pixels qui se déplacent avec un decalage).
Mon revendeur m'a fait un échange de mon PB. 
Meme chose sur la nouvelle machine.
Le revendeur ne peut plus rien, il m'a demandé de telephoner chez Apple.
Apple m' a conseillé VLC en me disant que le Lecteur DVD fourni etant gratuit pouvait avoir des faiblesses.......
Tres bon resultat avec VLC mais navrant de ne pas avoir une machine correctement equipée d'origine vu le prix d'achat de ce PBook.
Si vous avez des conseils n'hesitez pas.


----------



## j-b.leheup (18 Mars 2005)

Gratuit ? Faut pas pousser, à 1700 euros le portable, il pourrait au moins savoir lire un DVD ! Dans ce cas là, MacOS X aussi est fourni gratuitement avec le portable, d'ailleurs le portable n'est pas garanti, il est fourni gratuitement avec la boite en carton qui coûte, elle, 1700 euros et est garantie 1 an ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (18 Mars 2005)

VLC , connais pas (encore)
à propos de VLC:
1- Est-ce un logiciel fait spécialement pour MAC ?
2- Logiciel gratuit ?
3- Mises à jour ?
Merci.


----------



## skip le cariboo (18 Mars 2005)

Alors pour la petite histoire VLC veut dire VideoLAN Client et est a la base spécialisé pour le streaming vidéo et ca a été developpé par des etudiant de centrale (on peut jouer les chauvins comme ca). C'est pas fait specialement pour mac mais disponible sur n'importe quelle plateforme. C'est totalement gratuit puisque issu du monde unix et license GPL.

Les mises a jour yen a bien sur puisque ce projet est toujours en developpement et sinon ca se passe par ici : http://www.videolan.org/

edit : et je precise qd meme que c'est l'un des meilleurs players toutes plateformes confondues et que tu peux lui faire lire a peu pres n'importe quoi ! En tout cas sur mac ya pas mieux.


----------



## lca2k (20 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
meme probleme pour moi et mon tout nouveau PB 17, et réglé avec VLC.
Encore merci
Tout à fait d'accord avec le fait que Apple pourrait fournir un lecteur de meilleur qualité.


----------



## Lordwizard (21 Mars 2005)

j-b.leheup a dit:
			
		

> VLC utilise le processeur pour lire les DVD, alors que Lecteur DVD passe par une puce spécialisée en décodage de MPEG, moins gourmande... Enfin c'était comme ça il y a quelques années, faute de documentation par Apple au sujet de cette puce, et je ne pense pas que les choses aient évolué.



Justement si ! Tu fais allusion à une série de Mac bien limitée: les G3 Blanc&Bleu qui avaient à l'époque une carte ATI particulière avec un module hardware spécial qui décodait les DVD...

Depuis sur toutes les machines Apple le décodage est entièrement devenu "logiciel" et dépend donc directement de la carte graphique et du processeur...


----------



## j-b.leheup (24 Mars 2005)

Merci pour l'info ! Ca devait être aussi le cas avec les premiers PowerBook G3, puisque la mise à jour DVD se faisait par le changement du lecteur CD en lecteur DVD + l'ajout d'une puce de décompression...


----------



## TheraBylerm (26 Mars 2005)

J'ai ce problème de lecture sur un seul DVD sur toute ma DVDthèque.

En faisant des tests, lire ce même DVD sur VLC, AppleDVD... je me suis rendu compte que le lecteur VLC le lisait bien, mais pas celui de Apple.

Je l'ai testé sur le lecteur DVD du salon : aucun problème, "meilleure image" qu'avec VLC, sans comparaison avec le lecteur d'apple.

Je me suis renseigné sur la date de création du DVD, la boite qui l'avait créé... etc... et je me suis rendu compte que les DVD d'un certain type, encodés avec un certain débit, utilisant un codec de compression non stable (Avid est moins bon qu'apple, mais apple est moins bon que... etc...) avaient les défauts dont tu parles. J'aurai tendance à rajouter que compresser correctement une vidéo est assez difficile, car il n'existe pas un réglage général pour tous les films, mais un réglage spécifique pour chaque film encodé, voir chaque partie du film...

Rassure toi donc, ce n'est pas ta machine qui est en cause, ni le logiciel d'Apple, mais bien le DVD...

Ensuite, comme les logiciels décodant la norme Mpeg2 sont plus ou moins sensibles, le résultat sera différent au niveau de la qualité de l'image. VLC se débrouille mieux que AppleDVD sur certain DVD, et inversement. Mais en rêgle générale, lorsqu'un DVD passe mal sous AppleDVD, il passera bien sous VLC, et lorsqu'un DVD passe mal sous VLC, il passera bien sous AppleDVD.


----------



## j-b.leheup (26 Mars 2005)

Le problème est que j'ai déjà eu pas mal de portables Apple (iBook original, PowerBook G3, iBook "Ice"), celui-ci est le premier à poser le problème, y compris sur des DVD qui passaient parfaitement jusqu'à présent, d'où mon étonnement !
Et TOUS les DVD que j'ai essayés foirent, tous !


----------



## Lordwizard (28 Mars 2005)

Dans ce cas c'est le lecteur de CD/DVD qui est probablement en cause !


----------



## j-b.leheup (29 Mars 2005)

Comme expliqué plus haut, je ne pense pas à un problème matériel, puisque je peux importer/ripper des DVD sans problème et que VLC les lit sans erreur.
En bref, ce n'est ni le support DVD, ni le lecteur optique. Ca ne peut être que la partie logicielle de lecture du DVD.
On verra bien si une future version de MacOS X corrige ça !


----------

